# Washing wife in the shower



## Hank182 (Feb 18, 2016)

Just wondering if any other couples shower together and wash each other in the process. The last couple weeks I have been washing my wife in the shower before work. She enjoys being spoiled and and I honestly enjoy washing her body. Just though I would see if others do or what they thought.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

My husband and I do this pretty frequently. I really enjoy it too, as does he. It's a nice little intimate thing. I would say it even saves water but I'm not sure it actually does lol


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

the only time my wife washed me was when i was injured...and she is so not in washing together. although we did get caught a down pour together....so there is that.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes, did it quite a bit when younger, it usually led to something else 

Now not so much once in a blue moon..............


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

All the time,in fact we did it this morning.


----------



## 55Z (May 16, 2018)

My wife and I have been doing it since the first time she stayed over when we started dating 25+ years ago. We love every chance we to have intimate time together.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

My W and I will take a bath together every now and then. Our shower is not really big enough for two. However, if we go somewhere overnight or a week and the shower is big enough for two...game on!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Haven't done this in a while. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Don' t wake up The Typist I, please!





KB-


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We sometimes shower together, mostly on weekends. If she brings the little plastic stool in, I'm in for a treat.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Being washed by the one who you love/loves you is one of those rare pleasures in life... To hell with the water bill


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

This is a hotel activity for us. Not really at home. We dont have a fancy shower like in the hotels we stay in. Plus we are barely awake when we shower at home.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Both my first XW and my RSXW talked a good game premaritally about showering/bathing together, but in two marriages, nothing ever quite materialized! Either at home or hotels!

Good thing that I never bathed with RSXW, as some of the "skank" would have undoubtedly washed off of her and onto me!

Personally, I love bathing with the one I love!*


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

A lot easier to wash her in the driveway with the pressure washer 

We tried it a few times in the jacuzzi in the good days. Unfortunately the idiots who designed the jacuzzi ensured it's noisy enough that no amorous activity can take place.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

We do it all the time and think it's great. What's better than spending some quality naked time with your spouse? Do yourself a favor and get a water softener. It makes the water real slippery ; )


----------

